# Configuration wifi epson xp 205



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour a tous et toutes,

Je rencontre des difficultés pour re-configurer mon imprimante epson xp 205 en wifi sur mon mac. (mac mini os x 10.9.5)

Elle avait déjà fonctionné en wifi ds mon ancien appart sans problème et la depuis mon déménagement impossible de la remettre en wifi. (réseau sfr et maintenant orange)

J'ai suivi la procédure comme indiqué par epson, c'est a dire brancher l'imprimante en usb sur mon mac, l'ordi installe seul les pilotes, et ensuite enregistrer l'adresse mac de mon imprimante dans ma livebox. 

Le problème étant c'est que je n'ai aucun logiciel qui se lance pr que je puisse configurer mon imprimante en wifi. j'ai tenter d'aller sur le site epson pr télécharger 36 millions de pilotes différents, puis de tout désinstaller et réinstaller uniquement ce que mon mac télécharge mais rien... 

déjà 15 jours que je me perd dans les abysses d'internet sans trouver aucune solution a mon problème... je désespère 

En remerciant par avance ceux qui auront peut être la solution a mon problème


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

As tu essayé la méthode dite du  "wifi facile"  ou WPS de la livebox?


----------



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

Oui déjà essayé mais rien...


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

Et réinitialiser l'imprimante afin qu'elle "oublie" l'ancien réseau ?


----------



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

heu réinitialiser c'est a dire ? j'ai pas d'écran de contrôle sur mon imprimante.


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

http://www.epson.fr/fr/fr/viewcon/corporatesite/products/mainunits/support/11534

start up guide en pdf 

guide du panneau de contrôle

opérations spéciales

en tout petit

non ?


----------



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

Je tente merci j'ai lu 36 milles fois ce document j'avais juste rater ce chapitre xD... 

Bon après essaie je ne sais mm pas si ça a fonctionné xD tjrs rien... dès que je débranche mon câble ca me met imprimante hors ligne.

Je sens qu'elle va me rendre chèvre cette imprimante xD


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

As tu réinitialisé le système d'impression ?

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14141?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US


----------



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

j'avais déjà tester je vais refaire au cas ou avec la manipulation que j'ai faite sur l'imprimante sait on jamais...

bon ben rien a faire dès que je débranche l'usb ça me met imprimante hors ligne et je peux rien imprimer... :'(


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

Simplement, en premier vérifie que la livebox a attribué une adresse IP à ton imprimante.


----------



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

Comment dois je faire ?


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

De ton mac , dans un navigateur tape 192.168.1.1 

identifie toi 

onglet configuration avancée

configuration réseau

dans un tableau adresse ip dynamique 

Ou alors de ton imprimante,

imprime une feuille d'état réseau

mais pour ne pas gaspiller une feuille inutilement je te recommande  depuis ton mac


----------



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

j'ai que mon ordinateur et mon décodeur tv qui apparaissent pourtant j'avais bien rajouter mon imprimante...:confuses: jy comprends plus rien...


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

pour rajouter ton imprimante sur la livebox:

appuie sur le bouton wps de la livebox

appuie sur le bouton wps de l'imprimante 

ca va les connecter en moins de deux


----------



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

Non plus rien... aucun appareil détecté me dit ma livebox :hein:


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

Pas normal ça.

Connais tu le nom de ta livebox ?

Quand tu dis ...aucun appareil détecté, même pas ton ordi?

Si non tu peux rafraîchir la page


----------



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

c'est la livebox noire mon ordi apparait ds la liste mais quand je recherche en appuyant sur bouton wps rien de détecté....


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

le bouton wps se situe derrière la livebox.

et appuie sur le bouton wifi de ton imprimante dans les deux minutes pendant trois secondes

non toujours pas ?


----------



## Lynoa33 (8 Octobre 2014)

Non rien de nouveau. Je laisse tomber pr aujourd'hui.  Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## chris 84 (8 Octobre 2014)

Un dernier mot:

Peut être débrancher l'usb de l'imprimante qui aurait la "priorité" sur le wifi.

Tenter de connecter l'imprimante et la livebox par wps sans câble usb entre l'ordi et l'imprimante.

Si ça ne marche pas, je ne vois d'autres solutions.


----------



## Lynoa33 (12 Octobre 2014)

Dslee pr ma reponse tardive mais jai quelques petits soucis de santé.... déjà essayé sans l usb mais rien a faire.... pb toujours d actualité. Merci pr votre aide


----------



## chris 84 (12 Octobre 2014)

Le voyant du wifi de l'imprimante doit clignoter lorsqu'il tente de se connecter au réseau.

Le fait-il ?

Est ce un voyant orange et vert ou que vert ?


----------



## Lynoa33 (12 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour.  Le voyant clignote orange


----------



## chris 84 (12 Octobre 2014)

Et au niveau de la livebox, pas de filtrage mac activé ?


----------



## Lynoa33 (12 Octobre 2014)

Non  pas de filtrage


----------



## chris 84 (12 Octobre 2014)

Quand tu presses le bouton wifi de l'imprimante pendant 3s ,que se passe t-il au niveau du voyant orange ?


----------



## Lynoa33 (13 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour celui ci clignote vert puis orange


----------



## chris 84 (13 Octobre 2014)

Et tu ne retrouve plus non plus le logiciel qui permettait de configurer le wifi sur le site de ton  imprimante?


----------



## Lynoa33 (13 Octobre 2014)

non sinon ça serai trop simple xD


----------



## chris 84 (13 Octobre 2014)

Si ce logiciel est obligatoire pour configurer le wifi de l'imprimante,je ne peux pas faire mieux que   de te conseiller de te rendre sur les sites epson d'autres régions ou de contacter le service client epson qui j'espère saura te tirer de là.


----------



## Lynoa33 (13 Octobre 2014)

j'ai déjà été sur le site epson et il ne propose pas le logiciel...  merci quand même pr le temps que vous m'avez accordé.


----------



## wip (13 Octobre 2014)

Le Wifi est en route sur ta Box ?


----------

